# http://test.de/Bla statt http://test.de/index.php?text=Bla



## Spranta (31. Juli 2006)

Hallo

wie mache ich das ich http://test.de/Bla statt http://test.de/index.php?text=Bla einsetzten kann?

Gruß
Spranta


----------



## tobee (31. Juli 2006)

Da hilft dir das Modul mod_rewrite.
Das wird hier ausführlicher erklärt.


----------



## Gumbo (31. Juli 2006)

Mit PHP ist dies schlecht machbar, da eine Umschreibung bereits auf Webserver-Ebene stattfinden sollte. Daher ist das genannte Apache-Modul „mod_rewrite“ eine angemessene Alternative.


----------



## Spranta (31. Juli 2006)

ok danke hab es hinbekommen


----------



## Spranta (31. Juli 2006)

Ich habe mir jetzt die Regel 
RewriteRule ^([0-9,A-Z]+)$ url.php?code=$1 
angelegt funktioniert wunderbar wie mache ich statt http://www.test.de/Bla http://www.test.de/index.php mache er die index.php öffnet?


----------



## Gumbo (31. Juli 2006)

Du hast doch schon den richtigen Ansatz genannt.
	
	
	



```
RewriteRule   ^([0-9,A-Z]+)$   /index.php   [L]
```


----------



## Spranta (31. Juli 2006)

ok danke habe jetzt noch ne frage ich habe auf meine heimrechner es getestet und es leuft wunderbar nun habe ich es auf meinen Webspace hochgeladen dort geht es nicht es kommt immer Error 500  laut phpinfo ist mod_rewrite geladen. Auf dem Server leuft Apache 2.0  mit   PHP Version 4.3.11 und Confixx 3.0


----------



## Gumbo (31. Juli 2006)

Das hatte ich bereits vermutet. Denn die Regel würde in einer Endlosschleife enden. Ergänze deshalb mal folgende „RewriteCond“-Direktiven:
	
	
	



```
RewriteCond   %{REQUEST_FILENAME}   !-d
RewriteCond   %{REQUEST_FILENAME}   !-f
```


----------



## Spranta (31. Juli 2006)

allgemein meinte ich gibt es nicht ne art zu schauen ob mod rewrite überhaupt funktioniert?


----------



## Gumbo (31. Juli 2006)

Die einfachste Möglichkeit dies zu testen, ist wohl eine einfache Regel, etwa:
	
	
	



```
RewriteRule   .*   http://example.net/   [L]
```


----------



## Spranta (31. Juli 2006)

kommt immer Fehler 500
wo finde ich die error log bei einem Server wo Confixx draufläuft?


----------

